# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  قــــصـــة أبي قــــدامـــة الشــامي .. الله أكبــــر .. الله أكبـــــر

## عبق الياسمين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمبارقة كتب " الكاتبة .. بارقة
فلله .. كم من صالح وصالحة اشتاقت إليهمالجنة كما اشتاقوا هم إليها .. من حسن أعمالهم وطيب أخبارهم ولذة مناجاتهم .. 
وكان لكل واحد منهم .. ولكل واحدة منهن مع الله جل جلاله أخبــار وأســرار .. لم يطلع عليها غيره أبداً .. جعلوها بين أيديهم عنده عددا .. لا يطلبون جزاءهم إلامنه .. فطريقهم إليه .. ومعوّلهم عليه .. ومآلهم يكون بين يديه .. 
المشتاقونإلى الجنة .. لهم مع ربهم تعالى أخبــار وأســرار
فإليكم شيئا من أخبارهموطرفاً من أسـرارهـم .. 
..............................  .................... 
كان هناك رجل من الصالحين اسمه .. أبو قدامة الشامي .. 
كان رجلاً قد حُببإليه الجهاد والغزو في سبيل الله .. فلا يسمع بجهاد بين المسلمين والكفار ولا بغزوفي سبيل الله لنصرة الإسلام إلا وسارع وجاهد مع المسلمين هناك .. 

جلسأبو قدامة يوماً في الحرم المدني .. فسأله سائل فقال : 

" يا أبا قدامةحدثنا بأعجب ما رأيته من أمر الجهاد والغزو .. أنت رجل قد أكثرت من الجهاد في سبيلالله .. ومن حضور المعارك التي بين المسلمين والكفار .. فحدثنا بأعجـب مـا رأيته منأمر الجهاد والغزو " 

فقال أبو قدامة : إني محدثكم عن ذلك .. 

خرجت مرة مع أصحاب لي إلى الرقة لنقاتل بعض المشركين في الثغور .. والثغورهي مراكز عسكرية تُجعل على حدود البلاد الإسلامية لصد الكفار عنها .. 

فلمانزلت في الرقة وهي مدينة في العراق على نهر الفرات .. اشتريت منها جملاً أحمل عليهسلاحي ووعظت الناس في مساجدها وحثثتهم على الجهاد في سبيل الله والإنفاق لنصرةالإسلام الذي جعلهم الله قائمين عليه .. 
قال أبو قدامة .. فلما تكلمت فيبعض مساجدها .. ودعوت الناس للخروج للقتال في سبيل الله
ثم جنَّ عليّالليل .. اكتريت منزلاً أبيت فيه .. فلما ذهب بعض الليل .. فإذا الباب يُـطــرق علي
فعجبت عجبـاً شديداً .. من هذا الذي يطرق عليّ الباب !! .. فأنا رجل غيرمعروف في هذه البلاد !! .. وليس لي بأحد اتصال ولا معرفة .. فمن هذا الذي سوف يأتيإلي في هذه الظلمة !! قال : فلما فتحت الباب وأنا وجل .. فإذا بامرأةمتحصنة عفيفة .. قد تلفعّت بجلبابها فلا ترى منها شيئا .. قال فلما رأيتهافزعت منها وقلت .. يا أمة الله ما تريدين رحمك الله !! .. 
قالت لي .. أنتأبو قدامة ؟
قلت .. نعم

قالت .. أنت الذي جمعت المال اليوم بالثغور ؟
قلت نعم
قال أبو قدامة .. فلما سمعت مني ذلك دفعت إلي رقعة وخرقةمشدودة ثم انصرفت باكية .. 
قال فتعجبت والله من شأنها .. والخرقة بين يدي .. فنظرت في هذه الرقعة 
فإذا مكتوب فيها : 
"يا أبا قدامة .. إتك قد دعوتنااليوم إلى الجهاد .. وأنا امرأة لا أستطيع الجهاد ولا قدرة لي على ذلك .. ولم أجدمالاً أزودك به لتذهب به إلى المجاهدين .. فقطعت أحسن ما فيَّ .. فهما ضفيرتاي ثمصنعت منهما شكالاً " يعني حبلاً ". . يربط بهما الفرس وأنفذتهما إليك لتجعلهما قيدفرسك .. لعل الله تعالى إذا رأى شعري قيد فرسك في سبيله أن يغفر الله تعالى لي وأنيدخلني إلى الجنة " 

قال أبو قدامة .. فعجبت والله من حرصها وبذلها لكل ذلكفي سبيل الله .. وشدة شوقها إلى المغفرة والجنة .. مع أنها صنعت أمراً غير مشروع فيالدين .. أن تقص شعرها بهذه الطريقة .. لكن شوقها إلى الجنة غلبها على ذلك .. 

قال فجعلت هذه الخرقة في بعض متاعي .. ثم لما أصبحنا وصلينا الفجر .. خرجتأنا وأصحابي من الرقة .. فلما بلغنا حصن مسلمة ابن عبد الملك ..
فإذا بفـارس يصيـحوراءنا وينـادي يقـول : 
يا أبـا قدامــة .. يا أبـا قدامــة قـف علييرحمـك الله
فقلت لأصحابي تقدموا أنتم عني وأنا أرجع أنظر في خبر هذاالفارس !! 
فلما رجعت إليه بدأني بالكلام وقال .. " الحمد لله الذي لميحرمني صحبتك ولم يردني خائباً إلى أهلي " 
فقلت له ما تريد رحمك الله ؟ .. قال أريد الخروج معكم للقتال .. 
فقلت له .. أسفر عن وجهك فإذا كنت كبيراًيلزمك القتال قبلتك .. وإن كنت صغيراً لا يلزمك الجهاد رددتك .. 

قال فكشفاللثام عن وجهه .. فإذا بوجه كمثل القمر .. وإذا هو شاب غلام عمره 17 سنة .. فقلتله : يا بني عندك والد ؟ .. فقال أبي قد قتله الصليبيون وأنا خارج أقاتل الذينقتلوا أبي .
فقلت له أعندك والـدة ؟ .. قال نعـم
فقلت ارجع إلى أمكفأحسن صحبتها فإنك إذا أحسنت صحبتها فإن الجنة تحت قدميها .. 

قال أبو قدامة .. فتعجب مني الغلام وقال : سبحان الله أما تعرف أمي ؟
قلت له لا والله ماأعرف أمك .. 
فقال أمي هي صاحبة الوديعة .. قلت وأي وديعة ؟
قال أمي هيصاحبة الشكال .. قلت أي شكال ؟
قال الغلام سبحان الله ما أسرع ما نسيت .. أما تذكر المرأة التي أتت إليك البارحة ثم أعطتك الكيس والشكال " الحبل الذي تربطبه فرسك " .. قال أبو قدامة : 
فقلت بلى ما خبرها ؟ .. 

قال تلكوالله أمي أمرتني أن أخرج إلى الجهاد وأقسمت علي أن لا أرجع إليها .. وقالت لي " يابني إذا لقيت الكفار فلا تولهم الأدبار واهب نفسك لله واطلب مجاورة الله ومساكنةأبيك واخوانك في الجنة .. فإذا رزقك الله الشهادة فشفع فيَّ " .. 

ثم ضمتنيإلى صدرها ورفعت بصرها إلى السماء وقالت " إلهـي وسيدي ومولاي .. هذا ولدي .. وريحانة قلبي .. وثمرة فؤادي .. سلمته إليك فقربه من أبيه وأخواله " 

قالأبو قدامة .. فعجبت والله من هذا الغلام .. ثم عاجلني الغلام بقولـه " فسألتك باللهيا عمي يا أبا قدامة أن لا تحرمني الغزو في سبيل الله معك .. أنا انشاء الله الشهيدابن الشهيد .. فإني حافظ لكتاب الله عارفٌ بالفروسية والرمي فلا تحقرني لصغر سني " 

قال أبو قدامة .. فلما سمعت ذلك منه لم أستطع والله أن أرده فأخذناه معنا .. 
فوالله ما رأينا أنشط منه إن ركبنا فهو أسرعنا .. وإن نزلنا فهو أنشطنا .. وهو في كل أحواله في الطريق وفي النزول لا يفتر لسانه عن ذكر الله جل جلالهأبداً .. 
فنزلنا منزلاً لما أقبلنا إلى الثغور مع غروب الشمس وكنا صائمين .. فأردنا أن نطبخ فطورنا وعشاءنا .. 
فلما نزلنا أقسم الغلام علينا ألايصنع لنا الفطور إلا هو .. فأردنا أن نمنعه عن ذلك إذ هو لا يزال في تعب شديد منطول الطريق وعسره .. لكنه أبى علينا ذلك .. 
فلما نزلنا قلنا له : تنحّى عناقليلا حتى لا يؤذينا دخان الحطب .. 


قال فجلسنا ننتظر الغلام .. فأبطأعلينا شيئا يسيرا فقال لي بعض أصحابي .. يا أبا قدامة اذهب إلى صاحبك فانظر لناخبره فما هذا بصنع فطور ولا طعام قد أبطأ علينا كثيرا !! 
قال فلما توجهتإليه فإذا الغلام قد أشعل النار في الحطب وقد وضع من فوقها القدر .. ثم غلبه التعبوالنوم ووضع رأسه على حجر ثم نام .. 
فلما رأيته على هذا الحال .. كرهتوالله أن أوقظه من منامه .. وكرهت أن أرجع إلى أصحابي وليس معي طعام لهم .. 
فلما رأيت حاله كذلك .. قلت في نفسي أنا أكمل الفطور لأصحابي .. فأخذتأصنعه شيئا يسيرا وأسارق الغلام النظر خلال ذلك .. 

فبينما أنا أنظر إلىالغلام .. إذ لاحظت أن الغلام بدأ يتبسم .. ثم اشتد تبسمه .. فتعجبت والله من تبسمهوهو نـائم .. 
قال أبو قدامة ثم بدأ الغلام يضحك .. ثم اشتد ضحكه .. ثماستيقظ من منامه .. 
قال فلما رأيت الغلام على ذلك عجبت والله .. فلمااستيقظ ورآني فزع الغلام وقال : 
يا عمي أبطأت عليكم .. قلت له ما أبطأتعلينا .. قال دع عنك صنع الطعام أنا أصنعه لكم أنا خادمكم في الجهاد .. 
قلتله لا والله ما تصنع فطوراً ولا طعاماً حتى تحدثني بشأنك .. ما الذي جعلك في منامكتضحك !! .. ومن الذي جعلك تتبسم ؟ .. هذا أمر عجيب !! 
فقال الغلام يا عميهذه رؤيا رأيتها .. قلت له بالله عليك ما هذه الرؤيا ؟
قال دعها بيني وبين الله تعالى .. قلت له أقسمت بالله عليك أن تحدثني بهذه الرؤيا !! 


فقال الغلام .. رأيت يا عمي في منامي أني قد دخلت إلى الجنة .. فإذا هي في حسنها وبهاءهاوجمالها كما أخبر الله عز وجل في كتابه .. فبينما أنا أمشي فيها وأنا في عجب شديدمن حسنها وجمالها .. إذ رأيت قصراً يتلألأ أنواراً .. لبنة من ذهب ولبنة من فضة .. وإذا شرفاته من الدر والياقوت والجوهر وأبوابه من ذهب ..وإذا ستور مرخيّة علىشرفاته .. وإذا بجوارٍ يرفعن الستور وجوههن كالأقمـار .. 

قال .. فلما رأيتحسنهن أخذت أنظر إليهن وأتعجب من حسنهن وجمالهن .. قال فإذا بجارية كأحسن ما ترى منالجواري تحدّث صاحبتها التي عن يمينها وتشير إلي وتقول " هذا زوج المرضيّة .. هذازوج المرضيّة .. هذا زوج المرضيّة " 
يقول وأنا لا أدري من هي المرضية !! .. فسألتها قلت لها أنتِ المرضية ؟ .. فقالت أنا خادمة من خدم المرضيّة .. تريدالمرضية أدخل إلى القصر .. تقدم يرحمك الله .. 

قال فتقدمت فإذا في أعلىالقصر غرفة من الذهب الأحمر .. عليها سرير من الزبرجد الأخضر .. قوائمه من الفضةالبيضاء .. عليه جارية وجهها كأنه الشمس .. لولا أن الله ثبت عليّ بصري لذهب عنيولذهب والله عقلي .. من حسنها وجمالها ومن بهاء السرير وجمال الغرفة .. 
قالفلما رأتني الجارية .. بدأتني بالكلام والحديث وقالت : مرحباً بوليّ الله وحبيبهأنا لك وأنت لي .. 
قال فلما رأيتها وسمعت كلامها اقتربت منها .. فلما كدتأن أضع يدي عليها قالت لي " يا خليلي يا حبيبي .. أبعدَ الله عنك الخنا قد بقي لكفي الحياة شي وموعدنـا معك غداً بعد صلاة الظهر " !! 


قال أبو قدامةفتبسمت من ذلك وفرحت والله منه .. فلما سمعت هذا الرؤيا من مثل هذا الغلام قلت له : رأيت خيراً انشاء الله .. 
قال أبو قدامة .. ثم إننا أكلنا فطورنا ثم ركبناعلى دوابنا ومضينا إلى أصحابنا المرابطين في الثغور .. 
قال فلما نزلناعندهم .. وبتنا عندهم قمنا وصلينا الفجر .. ثم حضر عدونا فقام قائدنا.. وصف الجيوشبين يديه .. ثم تلا علينا صدرا من سورة الأنفال .. وذكرنا بأجر الجهاد في سبيل اللهوبثواب الشهادة في سبيل الله .. فما زال يحثنا على الجهاد والقتال .. 

قالفينما أنا أتأمل في الناس حولي فإذا كل واحد منهم يجمع حوله إخوانه وأقربائه .. أماالغلام فلا أظن يدعوه إليه ولا عم يقربه إليه .. ولا أخ يجعله بين يديه .. فأخذتأرقبه وأنظر في حاله

فلما نظرت .. فإذا الغلام في مقدمة الجيش .. فأخذتأشق الصفوف مشياً إليه .. فلما وصلت إليه قلت له : يا بني ألك خبرة بالقتال والجهاد .. قال لا هذه والله أول معركة وأول مشهد أراه وأقاتل الكفار فيه .. 
فقلتله : يا بني إن الأمر على خلاف ما في بالك وذهنك .. إن الأمر قتال .. وإن الأمردماء وصهيل .. وجولان أبطال ورمي نبال .. 
يا بني فكن في آخر الجيش فإن كاننصر انتصرت معنا .. وإن كانت هزيمة لم تكن أنت أول مقتول .. 
فنظر إليَّالغلام متعجباً وقال : أنت تقول لي ذلك !! 
قلت له نعم أنا أقول لك ذلك .. 

قال يا عم هل تريدني أن أكون من أهل النار ؟
قلت له أعوذ بالله .. لاوالله و الله ما جئنا إلى الجهاد إلا هرباً من النار وطلباً للجنان .. 
فقالالغلام .. إن الله تعالى يقول " يا أيها الذين آمنوا إذا لقيتم الذين كفروا زحفافلا تولوهم الأدبار ومن يولهم يومئذ دبره إلا متحرفا لقتال أو متحيزاً إلى فئة فقدباء بغضب من الله ومأواه جهنم " 
هل تريدني أن أولهم الأدبار فيكون مأواي جهنم .. 
قال أبو قدامة .. فعجبت والله من حرصه ومن تمسكه بهذه الآيات .. فقلت له : 
يا بني إن الآية مخرجها على غير كلامك .. فأبى عليَّ الغلام أن يرجع .. فأخذت يده أجذبه حتى أرجعه إلى آخر الصفوف .. فجعل يجذب يده مني .. ثم بدأ القتالفحالت الخيل بيني وبينه

فلما بدأ القتال ..جالت الأبطال .. ورميت النبال .. وجرّدت السيوف .. وتكسّرت الجماجم .. وتطايرت الأيدي والأرجل .. 
واشتدعلينا القتال حتى اشتغل كل منا بنفسه .. 
وقال كل خليل كنت آمله .. لاألهينك إني عنك مشغول


. حتى إن السيوف والله من شدة الحر فوقنا حتىكأنما هو تنور يُشعل من فوق رؤوسنا .. إن السيوف والله لا تثبت من أيدينا .. 
فما زال القتال يشتد علينا .. قد انشغل كل منا عن الآخر بنفسه .. 
وما زال يشتد علينا ويزيد .. حتى زالت الشمس ودخل وقت صلاة الظهر .. ثمهـــــزم الله تعالى الصليبيين .. 
قال أبو قدامة .. فلما هزمهم اجتمعت معأصحابي .. ثم صلينا الظهر .. فبدأ كل واحد من الناس يبحث في أقربائه وأحبابه .. أماالغــلام فلا أحد يسأل عنه ولا ينظر في خبره .. 

فبينما الحال على هذا .. قلت والله لأنظرن في خبره .. لعله مقتول أو جريح أو لعل بعض أولئك الكفار قدأخذه أسيراً وذهب به معهم .. لما هربوا وولّوا الأدبار .. 
فبدأت أمشي بينالقتلى والجرحى .. وأتلفت بينهم أنظر .. فبينما أنا على ذلك .. إذ سمعت صوتاً يصيـحمن ورائـي ويقـول : 
أيها الناس ابعثوا إلي عمي أبا قدامة .. ابعثوا إليأبا قدامة .. !! 
فلتفت إلى مصدر الصوت فإذا الجسد جسد الغلام .. وإذاالرماح قد تسابقت إليه .. والخيل قد وطأت عليه .. فمزقت اللحمان وأدمت اللسان .. وفرّقت الأعضاء وكسّرت العظام .. وإذا هو يتيم ملقى في الصحراء .. 


فأقبلتوالله إليه .. وانطرحت بين يديه .. ثم صرخت بأعلى صـوتـي قلت : 
ها أنا أبوقدامة .. ها أنا أبو قدامة !! 
فقال : الحمد لله الذي أحياني إلى أن أوصيإليك فاسمع مني وصيتي .. 
قال أبو قدامة .. فبكيت والله على محاسنه وجماله .. وبكيت والله رحمة بأمه المقيمة في الرقة التي فُجعت العام الماضي بأبيه وأخوالهوتفجع هذا العام به .. 
قال أبو قدامة .. فأخذت طرف ثوبي أمسح الدم عنمحاسنه وجماله .. فلما شعر بذلك رفع بصره إلي وقال : يا عم تمسح الدم بثوبك ! .. امسح الدم بثوبي لا بثوبك يا عمي .. 
قال أبو قدامة .. فبكيت والله ولمأحر جواباً .. 

ثم قال الغلام بصوت ضعيف .. يا عم أقسمت عليك إذا أنا متأن ترجع إلى الرقة .. ثم تبشر أمي بأن الله قد تقبل هديتها إليه .. وأن ولدها قدقتل في سبيل الله مقبلاً غير مدبر .. وأن الله إن كتبني في الشهداء فإني سأوصلسلامها إلى أبي وأخوالي في الجنة .. 
ثم قال .. يا عمي إني أخاف ألا تصدقأمي كلامك .. فخذ معك بعض ثيابي التي فيها الدم .. فإن أمي إذا رأتها صدّقت أنيمقتول .. وقل لها إن الموعد الجنة انشاء الله تعالى .. 

يا عمي إنك إذا رجعتإلى بيتنا ستجد أختاً لي صغيرة عمرها 9 سنوات .. ما دخلت المنزل إلا استبشرت وفرحت .. ولا خرجت من المنزل إلا بكت وحزنت .. وقد فجعت بمقتل أبي العام الماضي وفجعتبمقتلي هذا العام .. 
وإنها قالت لي : عندما رأت علي ثياب السفر .. ورأت أميتلف الثياب علي " يا أخي لا تبطئ علينا وعجّل الرجوع إلينا " .. 
فإذارأيتها عمي فطيّب صدرها بكلمات وقل لها يقول لك أخوك الله خليفتي عليكِ .. 

قال أبو قدامة .. ثم تحامل الغلام على نفسه .. وضاق نفسه في صدره .. وضعفصوته حتى لم أعد أفهم شيئا من كلامه .. 
ثم تحامل الغلام على نفسه وقال : ياعمي صدقت الرؤيا والله .. صدقت الرؤيا ورب الكعبة .. والله إني لأرى المرضيّة الآنعند رأسي .. وأشم ريحها .. 
قال ثم انتفض صدره .. وتصبّب العرق من جبينه .. ثم شهق شهقات حتى اشتد عليه الشهاق .. ثم مات الغلام من بين يدي .. 

قال أبوقدامة .. فأخذت بعض ثيابه التي فيها الدم وجعلتها في كيس ثم دفناه .. ولم يكن عنديهم أعظم من أن أرجع إلى الرقة ثم أبلّغ رسالته إلى أمه .. 
قال فرجعت إلىالرقة .. وأنا لا أدري ما اسم أمه .. ولا أين مسكنهم ومأواهم .. 
فبينماأنا أمشي في طرقات الرقة .. إذ وقفت إلى منزل قد وقفت عند بابه فتاة صغيرة .. عمرها 9 سنوات تنظر في الغائدين والرائحين .. ما يمر بها أحد ترى عليه أثر السفر إلاسألته وقالت : 
يا عمي من أين أقبلت ؟ .. فيقول لها من الجهاد .. 
فتقوللهم معكم أخي ؟ .. فيقول ما أدري من أخوك .. ثم يمضي عنها .. 
قال أبا قدامة .. فمر بها آخر فقالت له يا أخي من أين أتيت ؟ .. فقال لها أقبلت من الجهاد .. 
قالت معكم أخي ؟ .. قال ما أدري من أخوكِ ثم مضى .. 
قال فما زالت تسألالثالث والرابع والخامس والعاشر .. 
ثم لما لم تسمع منهم جواباً بكت وخفضترأسها وقالت " مالي أرى الناس يرجعون وأخي لا يرجع " !! 

يقول أبو قدامة .. فلما رأيت حالها كذلك .. أقبلت إليها .. فلما رأت علي أثر السفر وبيدي الكيس قالتلي : يا عم من أين أقبلت ؟ .. قلت لها أقبلت من الجهاد .. 
قالت معكم أخي ؟ .. قلت أين أمكِ ؟ .. 
قالت أمي بالداخل .. 
قلت قولي لها تخرج إلي .. 

يقول أبو قدامة .. فلما خرجت غلي العجوز فإذا هي متلفعة بجلبابها .. فلماسمعت صوتها وسمعت صوتي قالت لي : يا أبا قدامة أقبلت معزياً أم مبشراً .. 
فقلت لها .. رحمك الله بيني لي ما معنى العزاء وما معنى البشارة ؟
فقالت : إن كنت قد أقبلت تخبرني بأن ولدي قد قتل في سبيل الله مقبلا غيرمدبر فأنت والله مبشر إذ قد تقبل الله هديتي إليه التي أعددتها منذ 17 سنة .. وإنكنت قد أقبلت تخبرني بأن ولدي قد رجع سالماً معه الغنيمة فأنت والله معزي إذ لميقبل الله تعالى هديتي إليه .. 

قال أبو قدامة .. فقلت لها بل أنا واللهمبشر .. إن ولدك قد قتل في سبيل الله مقبلا غير مدبر .. وقد وطأت عليه الخيل .. وقدأخذ الله تعالى من دمه حتى رضي .. 

فقالت : ما أظنك صادقا .. 
قالوهي تنظر إلى الكيس .. والطفلة تنظر إلينا .. 
قال ففتحت الكيس ثم أخرجتالثياب إليها .. يتساقط منها الدم .. ويتساقط منها لحم وجهه وشعره .. فقلت لها : 
أليست هذه ثيابه .. أليست هذه عمامته .. أليس هذا قميصه الذي ألبستيه إياهبيدكِ .. 


قال فلما رأت ذلك العجوز قالت .. الله أكبر وفرحت .. 
وأماالصغيرة فقد شهقت ثم وقعت على الأرض .. 
يقول فلما وقعت على الأرض ما زالتوالله تشهق .. ففزعت أمها .. ثم دخلت إلى البيت وأحضرت ماءً ترشه عليها ..أما أنافجلست عند رأسها أسكب عليها الماء وأقرأ عندها القرآن
فو الله ما زالتتشهق وتنادي باسم أخيها وأبيها .. وأمها عند رأسها تبكي .. فما زالت والله تشهق وماغادرتها إلا ميّته .. 

قال فلما ماتت .. أمسكت أمها بيدها ثم جرّتها إلىداخل البيت ثم أغلقت الباب في وجهي .. 
ثم سمعتها تقول : اللهم إني قد قدمتزوجي وإخواني وولدي في سبيلك .. اللهم فلعلك أن ترضى عني وأن تجمعني بهم في جنتك .. 
قال أبو قدامة .. فأخذت أطرق الباب لعلها أن تفتح الباب أعطيها شي من المال .. أو لأحدث الناس بخبرها حتى يرتفع شأنها بينهم .. 
فوالله ما فتحت ليولا ردّت إلي جواباً .. فوالله ما رأيت أعجب منها !! .. 

اللهم إني أسألكالشهادة في سبيلك
اللهم بلغنا منازل الشهداء ولا تحرمنا أجرهم يارب العالمين
منقول للفائدة .
ماهو حال النساء اليوم ؟ والله ليدمى القلب مما يرى !
وما هو حال الشباب لا أقول الذين أعمارهم (17) بل من تجاوزوها بكثير ؟
نسأل الله العافية وصلاح أحوال المسلمين .

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

يا الله ، فعلا مواقف تحتاج الوقوف عندها ...
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## عبق الياسمين

ألف شكر عزيزتي على مرورك العطر .

----------


## صفيه

اسأل الله جلا وعلا ان يبلغك منازل الفردوس الاعلى ..
جزاك الله خيرا ...
كم نحتقر انفسنا في قصصهم ............

----------


## ام الزبير

نور الله قلبك بالايمان كما نورتي هذه الصفحة

----------


## حسن الحسن

القصة : 
كان بمدينة رسول الله صلى الله عليه      وسلم رجل يقال له أبو قدامة الشامي، وكان قد حبب الله إليه الجهاد في سبيل الله      والغزو إلى بلاد الروم، فجلس يوماً في مسجد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يتحدث      مع أصحابه ، فقالوا له : يا أبا قدامة حدثنا بأعجب ما رأيت في الجهاد ؟ فقال      أبو قدامة نعم إني دخلت في بعض السنين الرقة أطلب جملاً أشتريه ليحمل السلاح ،      فبينما أنا يوماً جالساً إذ دخلت علي امرأة فقالت : يا أبا قدامة سمعتك وأنت      تحدث عن الجهاد وتحث عليه وقد رُزقتُ من الشَّعر ما لم يُرزقه غيري من النساء ،      وقد قصصته وأصلحت منه شكالا للفرس وعفرته بالتراب كي لا ينظر إليه أحد ، وقد      أحببت أن تأخذه معك فإذا صرتَ في بلاد الكفار وجالت الأبطال ورُميت النبال      وجُردت السيوف وشُرعت الأسنّة ، فإن احتجت إليه وإلا فادفعه إلى من يحتاج إليه      ليحضر شعري ويصيبه الغبار في سبيل الله ، فأنا امرأة أرملة كان لي زوج وعصبة      كلهم قُتلوا في سبيل الله ولو كان عليّ جهاد لجاهدت. وناولتني الشكال . وقالت :      اعلم يا أبا قدامة أن زوجي لما قُتل خلف لي غلاماً من أحسن الشباب وقد تعلم      القرآن والفروسية والرمي على القوس وهو قوام بالليل صوام بالنهار وله من العمر      خمس عشرة سنة وهو غائب في ضيعة خلفها له أبوه فلعله يقدم قبل مسيرك فأوجهه معك      هدية إلى الله عز وجل وأنا أسألك بحرمة الإسلام ، لا تحرمني ما طلبت من الثواب.      فأخذت الشكال منها فإذا هو مظفور من شعرها. فقالت: ألقه في بعض رحالك وأنا أنظر      إليه ليطمئن قلبي. فطرحته في رحلي وخرجتُ من الرقة ومعي أصحابي ، فلما صرنا عند      حصن مسلمة بن عبدالملك إذا بفارس يهتف من ورائي: يا أبا قدامة قف علي قليلاً      يرحمك الله ، فوقفت وقلت لأصحابي تقدموا أنتم حتى أنظر من هذا ، وإذا أنا بفارس      قد دنا مني وعانقني وقال: الحمد لله الذي لم يحرمني صحبتك ولم يردني خائباً.      قلت للصبي أسفر لي عن وجهك ، فإن كان يلزم مثلك غزو أمرتك بالمسير ، وإن لم      يلزمك غزو رددتك ، فأسفر عن وجهه فإذا به غلام كأنه القمر ليلة البدر وعليه      آثار النعمة. قال الصبي: يا أبا قدامة أما تعرفني قلت: لا. قال: أنا ابن صاحبة      الوديعة، ما أسرع ما نسيت وصية أمي صاحبة الشكال، وأنا إن شاء الله الشهيد ابن      الشهيد، سألتك بالله لا تحرمني الغزو معك في سبيل الله ، فإني حافظ لكتاب الله      عارف بسنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، عارف بالفروسية والرمي وما خلفت ورائي      أفرس مني فلا تحقرني لصغر سني وإن أمي قد أقسمت على أن لا أرجع، وقالت: يا بني      إذا لقيت الكفار فلا تولهم الدبر وهب نفسك لله واطلب مجاورة الله تعالى ومجاورة      أبيك مع إخوانك الصالحين في الجنة فإذا رزقك الله الشهادة فاشفع فيّ فإنه قد      بلغني أن الشهيد يشفع في سبعين من أهله، ثم ضمتني إلى صدرها ورفعت رأسها إلى      السماء وقالت: إلهي وسيدي ومولاي هذا ولدي وريحانة قلبي وثمرة فؤادي سلمته إليك      فقربه من أبيه. فلما سمعت كلام الغلام بكيت بكاءاً شديداً أسفاً على حسنه وجمال      شبابه ورحمة لقلب والدته وتعجباً من صبرها عنه. فقال: يا عم مم بكاؤك؟ إن كنت      تبكي لصغر سني فإن الله يعذب من هو أصغر مني إذا عصاه. قلت: لم أبك لصغر سنك      ولكن أبكي لقلب والدتك كيف تكون بعدك. وسرنا ونزلنا تلك الليلة فلما كان الغداة      رحلنا والغلام لا يفتر من ذكر الله تعالى، فتأملته فإذا هو أفرس منا إذا ركب      وخادمنا إذا نزلنا منزلا، وصار كلما سرنا يقوى عزمه ويزداد نشاطه ويصفو قلبه      وتظهر علامات الفرح عليه. فلم نزل سائرين حتى أشرفنا على ديار المشركين عند      غروب الشمس فنزلنا فجلس الغلام يطبخ لنا طعاما لإفطارنا وكنا صياما، فغلبه      النعاس فنام نومة طويلة فبينما هو نائم إذ تبسم في نومه فقلت لأصحابي ألا ترون      إلى ضحك هذا الغلام في نومه، فلما استيقظ قلت: بني رأيتك الساعة ضاحكاً مبتسماً      في منامك، قال: رأيت رؤيا فأعجبتني وأضحكتني. قلت: ما هي. قال: رأيت كأني في      روضة خضراء أنيقة فبينما أنا أجول فيها إذ رأيت قصراً من فضة شُرفه من الدر      والجواهر، وأبوابه من الذهب وستوره مرخية، وإذا جواري يرفعن الستور وجوههن      كالأقمار فلما رأينني قلن لي: مرحبا بك فأردت أن أمد يدي إلى إحداهن فقالت: لا      تعجل ما آن لك، ثم سمعت بعضهن يقول لبعض هذا زوج المرضية، وقلن لي تقدم يرحمك      الله فتقدمت أمامي فإذا في أعلى القصر غرفة من الذهب الأحمر عليها سرير من      الزبرجد الأخضر قوامه من الفضة البيضاء عليه جارية وجهها كأنه الشمس لولا أن      الله ثبت علي بصري لذهب وذهب عقلي من حسن الغرفة وبهاء الجارية. فلما رأتني      الجارية قالت: مرحبا وأهلا وسهلا يا ولي الله وحبيبه أنت لي وأنا لك فأردت أن      أضمها إلى صدري فقالت: مهلا، لا تعجل، فإنك بعيد من الخنا، وإن الميعاد بيني      وبينك غداً بعد صلاة الظهر فأبشر. قال أبو قدامة: قلت له: رأيت خيراً، وخيراً      يكون. ثم بتنا متعجبين من منام الغلام، فلما أصبحنا تبادرنا فركبنا خيولنا فإذا      المنادي ينادي: يا خيل الله اركبي وبالجنة أبشري، انفروا خفافاً وثقالاً      وجاهدوا. فما كان إلا ساعة، وإذا جيش الكفر خذله الله قد أقبل كالجراد المنتشر،      فكان أول من حمل منّا فيهم الغلام فبدد شملهم وفرق جمعهم وغاص في وسطهم، فقتل      منهم رجالاً وجندل أبطالاً فلما رأيته كذلك لحقته فأخذت بعنان فرسه وقلت: يا      بني ارجع فأنت صبي ولا تعرف خدع الحرب. فقال: يا عم ألم تسمع قول الله تعالى:      {يا أيها الذين آمنوا إذا لقيتم الذين كفروا زحفا فلا تولوهم الأدبار}، أتريد      أن أدخل النار؟ فبينما هو يكلمني إذ حمل علينا المشركون حملة رجل واحد، حالوا      بيني وبين الغلام ومنعوني منه واشتغل كل واحد منا بنفسه. وقُتل خلق كثير من      المسلمين، فلما افترق الجمعان إذ القتلى لا يحُصون عددا فجعلت أجول بفرسي بين      القتلى ودماؤهم تسيل على الأرض ووجوههم لا تعرف من كثرة الغبار والدماء، فبينما      أنا أجول بين القتلى وإذا أنا بالغلام بين سنابك الخيل قد علاه التراب وهو      يتقلب في دمه ويقول: يا معشر المسلمين، بالله ابعثوا لي عمي أبا قدامة فأقبلت      عليه عندما سمعت صياحه فلم أعرف وجهه لكثرة الدماء والغبار ودوس الدواب فقلت:      أنا أبو قدامة. قال: يا عم صدقت الرؤيا ورب الكعبة أنا ابن صاحبة الشكال،      فعندها رميت بنفسي عليه فقبلت بين عينيه ومسحت التراب والدم عن محاسنه وقلت: يا      بني لا تنس عمك أبا قدامة في شفاعتك يوم القيامة. فقال: مثلك لا يُنسى لا تمسح      وجهي بثوبك ثوبي أحق به من ثوبك، دعه يا عم ألقى الله تعالى به، يا عم هذه      الحوراء التي وصفتها لك قائمة على رأسي تنتظر خروج روحي وتقول لي عجّل فأنا      مشتاقة إليك، بالله يا عم إن ردّك الله سالماً فتحمل ثيابي هذه المضمخة بالدم      لوالدتي المسكينة الثكلاء الحزينة وتسلمها إليها لتعلم أني لم أضيع وصيتها ولم      أجبن عند لقاء المشركين، واقرأ مني السلام عليها، وقل لها أن الله قد قبل      الهدية التي أهديتها، ولي يا عم أخت صغيرة لها من العمر عشر سنين كنت كلما دخلت      استقبلتني تسلم علي، وإذا خرجتُ تكون آخر من يودعني عند مخرجي، وقد قالت لي      بالله يا أخي لا تبط عنّا فإذا لقيتَها فاقرأ عليها مني السلام وقل لها يقول لك      أخوك: الله خليفتي عليك إلى يوم القيامة، ثم تبسم وقال أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله      وحده لا شريك له صدق وعده وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله هذا ما وعدنا الله      ورسوله وصدق الله ورسوله، ثم خرجت روحه فكفناه في ثيابه ووريناه رضي الله عنه      وعنا به. فلما رجعنا من غزوتنا تلك ودخلنا الرقة لم تكن لي همة إلا دار أم      الغلام، فإذا جارية تشبه الغلام في حسنه وجماله وهي قائمة بالباب وتقول لكل من      مر بها: يا عم من أين جئت فيقول من الغزو، فتقول: أما رجع معكم أخي فيقولون لا      نعرفه، فلما سمعتها تقدمت إليها فقالت لي: يا عم من أين جئت، قلت: من الغزو      قالت: أما رجع معكم أخي ثم بكت وقالت ما أبالي، يرجعون وأخي لم يرجع فغلبتني      العبرة، ثم قلت لها: يا جارية قولي لصاحبة البيت أن أبا قدامة على الباب، فسمعت      المرأة كلامي فخرجت وتغير لونها فسلمت عليها فردت السلام وقالت: أمبشراً جئت أم      معزياً. قلت: بيّني لي البشارة من التعزية رحمك الله. قالت: إن كان ولدي رجع      سالماً فأنت معز، وإن كان قُتل في سبيل الله فأنت مبشر. فقلت: أبشري. فقد قُبلت      هديتك فبكت وقالت: الحمد لله الذي جعله ذخيرة يوم القيامة، قلت فما فعلت      الجارية أخت الغلام. قالت: هي التي تكلمك الساعة فتقدمت إلي فقلت لها إن أخاك      يسلم عليك ويقول لك: الله خليفتي عليك إلى يوم القيامة، ثم سلمت ثياب الغلام      التي كانت معي لأمه وودعتها وانصرفت حزيناً على الغلام ومتعجباً من صبر أمهما.     

النقد : 
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول      الله 
    فإن القصة قد اشتهرت بين الناس فخطب بها الخطباء ، ودرَّرسها المدرسون ،      وتناقلها العامة والخاصة ، وهي - عند التأمل - واضحة البطلان ، وفيها أشياء      كثيرة منكرة فإلى بيان بعضها : 

1.      قال “ رجل يقال له أبو قدامة الشامي “ قلنا : ولو كان معروفاً لسمِّي ، فهي إذن      عن مجاهيل ، وليس لها إسناد ، ولا زمام ولا خطام . 
2.      قال “ فبينما أنا يوماً جالساً إذ دخلت علي امرأة “ قلنا : صوابه “ جالس “ ثم :      أين كان جالساً؟؟ وكيف استجاز الكلام مع أجنبية ؟ ومن كان ثالثهما ؟ 
3.      قال “ وقد رُزقتُ من الشَّعر ما لم يُرزقه غيري من النساء “ 
قلنا :      شعر النساء عورة بالاتفاق ، ولا أظن أحداً يخالف في هذا ! فكيف تصف المرأة      شيئاً من عورتها لأجنبي ، وفي خلوة – كما هو ظاهر - ؟؟؟
4.      قال “ فإن احتجت إليه وإلا فادفعه إلى من يحتاج إليه ليحضر شعري ويصيبه الغبار      في سبيل الله “ 
قلنا :      وهل هذا الفعل جائز في الشرع – أعني قص الشعر لهذا السبب - ؟؟ وماذا في إصابة      الغبار شعرها ؟ وهل غاب مثل هذا الفعل عن أمهات المؤمنين والتابعيات ، حتى      تتفطن له هذه المجهولة الجهولة ؟؟
5.      قال “ وأنا أسألك بحرمة الإسلام ، لا تحرمني ما طلبت من الثواب “ 
قلنا :  هل السؤال بحرمة الإسلام جائز ؟ 
6.      قال “ قال : لا بل أنا خارج معك أطلب ثأر والدي “ 
قلنا :      هل هذه نية المجاهدين ؟ وهل الذي يقاتل حمية أو عصبية عدَّه النبي صلى الله      عليه وسلم من المجاهدين في سبيل الله ؟؟؟؟ 
7.      قال “ لا تحرمني الغزو معك في سبيل الله ، فإني حافظ لكتاب الله عارف بسنة رسول      الله صلى الله عليه وسلم “ 
قلنا :      وما علاقة حفظ القرآن بالغزو في سبيل الله ؟ أليس قوله أنه على علم بالفروسية      والرمي بالقوس كافٍ ؟ وهل كان يرد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الصغار لجهلهم      بالسنة وقلة حفظهم ؟ وأليس كان يقبل الصغار الذين يحسنون المصارعة دون السؤال      عن حفظهم ؟ هل هذا جهاد أم “ ناشىء في رحاب القرآن ؟ ! “ .
8.      قال “ قد بلغني أن الشهيد يشفع في سبعين من أهله وسبعين من جيرانه “ 
قلنا :      ومن أين جاءت بالسبعين من جيرانه ؟ وكيف استجاز ناقل القصة مثل هذا الافتراء      والهراء ؟ ورواية الترمذي وابن ماجه " من أقاربه " ورواية أبي داود " أهل بيته      " ! وإنما هي سبعين واحدة ! 
9.      قال “ إن كنت تبكي لصغر سني فإن الله يعذب من هو أصغر مني إذا عصاه “ 
قلنا :      لا يعذب الصغير إلا إن بلغ الحلم ! وهذا الولد عمره 15 كما في الخرافة ! فكم      عمر الصغير الذي يعذب على زعمه إن عصى الله ؟ 
10.      قال “ فأردت أن أضمها إلى صدري فقالت : مهلا ، لا تعجل ، فإنك بعيد من الخنا “     
قلنا :      سبحان الله ، يكذبون ولا يحسنون الكذب ، فهل الذي يواقع أجنبية في المنام يعد      من أهل الخنا ؟ وهل حكم المنامات هو مثل حكم الحقيقة في الزنى أو الكفر أو      المعاصي أو الطاعات ؟ 
11.      قال “ وقلت : يا بني لا تنس عمك أبا قدامة في شفاعتك يوم القيامة “ 
قلنا :      هل هو حراج ؟ وهل هو من أقربائه ؟ أو من جيرانه – كما زعمت الأم !! - ؟ 
12.      قال “ وقل لها أن الله قد قبل الهدية التي أهديتها “ 
قلنا :      وهذا من الغيب الذي لا يعلمه إلا الله ، فكيف عرف هذا الولد أن الله قبله عنده      ؟ وكيف رضي كاتب القصة بمثل هذه الخرافات التي فيها الكذب على الله ؟ وكبار      أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يسأل الله قبول ركعتين منه – كابن مسعود      وابن عمر – وهذا الولد يجزم بقبوله عند الله ! إن هذا لمن العجب ! 
13.      قال “ فكفناه في ثيابه ووريناه رضي الله عنه وعنا به “ 
قلنا :      وهل تجوز لفظة “ وعنا به “ ؟ فهي في ظاهرها منكرة ، فإذا رضي الله عن فلان فهل      يرضى عن غيره برضاه عن الأول ؟ وواضح منها أنها استشفاع بالمخلوق على الخالق ،      وهي منكرة . 
14.      قال “ فصرختْ ووقعتْ على وجهها مغشياً عليها ، فحركتها بعد ساعة ، فإذا هي ميتة      فتعجبت من ذلك “ 
قلنا :      هكذا بكل سهولة ! وهل هذه التربية التي تربت عليها البنت من أمها – صاحبة الشعر      الطويل – وأخيها – الحافظ لكتاب الله العارف ! بسنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟      وهل هذا إلا كما يعرف عن المتصوفة بخرافاتهم من موت عند سماع آية أو صعقة عند      رؤية ولي ؟؟  والله أعلم
كتبه
    إحسان بن محمد بن عايش العتيبـي
    أبو طارقمنقول للفائدة
وبارك ربي بكم جميعا

----------


## ابو محمد الشمالي

هل حقاً قصة ابا قدامة باطله ولا تصح

----------


## المشتاقة لرؤية الرسول

قصة مؤثرة جدا ..جزاك الله خيرا..

----------

